# Coffee/water ratio



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi folks,

Have recently got a hand grinder and have a 1 litre French press arriving tomorrow. What I was wanting to know what ratio of ground coffee to water should I be looking for to get a nice rich drink? I assume that it is also down to the time that the coffee is left to steep.

I know what I am doing with my Gaggia Classic/ Eureka espresso set-up. Just was interested in getting some advice on this new method that I am going to use.

Thanks muchly.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

I use around 18:1. You can go more less, same as espresso it's just a matter of taste. RE steep time, I'm fairly certain much of the extraction will be done within about 5 minutes but I've found 40 minutes until the temp gets down to something you can drink and actually taste also seems to improve the coffee itself vs a 5 minute steep and just letting it cool down.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try 60 to 70 grams / lit, I work on 70 grams / lit


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

I go for 20:1. I would use 50g in 1 litre, I leave it for about 10 minutes prior to pouring. I drink black coffee, you may want to make it a bit stronger if you are going to be diluting with milk.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Dark roasted coffee 1:20. 40min.

Light medium roast, fine grind (Aeropress/moka pot), glass single wall press - 53-55g/L 40min minimum.

Be aware a "1L" press might only hold 8/900g water plus coffee, so check it out & scale accordingly.

FWIW (not that you have one) steel insulated press, reaches higher extractions, so 60-70g/L one hour minimum, coarser grind along the lines of V60/Chemex/Kalita drip brews.


----------

